# puhua suomea kuin [eläin] = puhua suomea sujuvasti



## pearho

Hei!

Eräässa oppikirjassa on tehtävä, jossa pitää keksiä mikä eläin kuuluu mihin sanontaan. Kaikkien muiden eläinten ja santontojen yhdistettyä jää vain hevonen ja "puhua suomea kuin", joten "puhua suomea kuin hevonen" tarkoittaisi "puhua suomea sujuvasti". Sehän kuulostaa kuitenkin aika kummalta ja siksi luulen tehneeni jonkin virheen muiden eläinten ja sanontojen kohdalla. Jos niin on, mikä eläin sopisi santontaan?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Syödä kuin hevonen" on hyvin yleinen sanonta: _Hän syö kuin hevonen._ Sanonta tarkoittaa, että hän syö hyvin paljon.


----------



## pearho

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "Syödä kuin hevonen" on hyvin yleinen sanonta: _Hän syö kuin hevonen._ Sanonta tarkoittaa, että hän syö hyvin paljon.


Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta!
"Syödä hyvin paljon" valitettavasti ei ole vaihtoehtona, joten tehtävässä voi olla jokin virhe. Onko ylipäätään eläin, josta voisi sanoa, että puhuu sujuvaa suomea?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

pearho said:


> Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta!
> "Syödä hyvin paljon" valitettavasti ei ole vaihtoehtona, joten tehtävässä voi olla jokin virhe. Onko ylipäätään eläin, josta voisi sanoa, että puhuu sujuvaa suomea?


Eipä tule mieleen suomen kielen taitoisia eläimiä. Odotellaan. Ehkä joku muu voi auttaa.


----------



## hui

_Nykysuomen sanakirjassa_ – jonka aineiston valtaosa on kerätty 1930–luvulla – yhtenä sanontana on _Puhuu suomea kuin hevonen_ (= mainiosti). Itse en muista törmänneeni sanontaan aiemmin.


----------



## sakvaka

En minäkään. Eiköhän tämän sanonnan voi käytännössä leimata kuolleeksi. Sano mieluummin _puhuu todella sujuvasti_ tai jotain muuta vastaavaa.


----------



## hui

Näkyypä sanonta olevan _Suomen kielen perussanakirjassakin_ (1990):_ Osaa englantia kuin hevonen_, ja se lienee myös _Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa_.


----------



## pearho

Varmasti olisi kuitenkin turvallisinta olla käyttämättä sitä sanontaa, jos haluaa tulla ymmärretyksi. Siihen liittynee liian paljon väärinkäsitysten aihetta.


----------



## Hakro

Tunnen sanonnan ruotsinkielisenä. Vanhempieni kertoman mukaan muuan suomenruotsalainen oli joskus 1930-luvulla sanonut äidistäni: "Hon talar svenska som en häst!" 

Tähän saakka olinkin kuvitellut, että kyse on ruotsinkielisestä sanonnasta, koska en ole koskaan kuullut sitä suomeksi – eivätkä vanhempanikaan tunteneet suomenkielistä versiota.


----------

